# A couple of unexpected Fish Ohios from a small Central Ohio stream



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I recently moved from NE Ohio down to Central Ohio and I've been going through serious Grand River withdrawals while trying to find some good streams to wade down here. I visited a small stream (too small to name) a couple of times back on Memorial Day weekend. My first visit was to scout, the second trip was for serious fishing. I expected some smallmouth and did catch a couple of little bass but the highlight of the trip was stumbling across a mixed school of crappie and white bass. All the fish were of surprisingly large size for such a small stream. I ended up with a couple of FO sized crappie and one white bass of FO size. I still miss the Grand/Chagrin/Rocky but if I keep catching decent fish I'll get over it. All fish took a white woolly bugger.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome, now I know what to take down to the Maumee river this morning....thanks


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I was soley a cat fisherman growing up, would consider myself an apprentice bass fisherman.. But

Last week a buddy turned me on to crape fishing, all I could think was uh oh, how will I explain this to the wife? LOL

Nice catches by the way!

Mr. A


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

learning to fly, do you mind telling me where this stream is?


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol . Ill bet he would mind . I just started on the fly as well and have been having fun catching sunfish and blue gill on my 4 wt . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

